# UK Spouse Visa from India Detailed Process 2016



## BDizzle (May 14, 2016)

Hello,

I was recently granted a spouse visa for my wife , she is Indian and I am a UK passport holder by birth.

I thought I would put the whole procedure down as I read many forums whilst I was doing the application process and found them helpful.

Applying from India

The main conditions you need to satisfy are 
A- English Language
B- TB Health Test
C- Subsisting Relationship
D- Financial Requirement
E- Accommodation

*Step 1 - Get Applicant to complete UK VI A1 Life Skills English Language Test -* 

_This is very easy, no revision is required some example papers are on the IELTS website. Note only few dates each month of this test cost is £140. Apply via IELTS website and register. It takes around 13 days after you pass the test to get the result. They provide a certificate and pass reference no which you need as part of you application. This is easier than using NARIC to certify a Indian Degree Certificate which you can also use to satisfy the English Language requirement._

*Step 2- Get Applicant to complete TB test *

_Has to be a health centre certified by the British Embassy, details are on the .GOV.UK website of centres in India. Once completed they will provide you with a certificate which you need as part of the application. Cost is £30 and result is provided on the day._

*Step 3 - Complete the UK VI application @ visa4uk.fco (Spouse Visa)and submit *

_Fill in very accurately with all the applicants and sponsors details. In my opinion always better to state that the applicant does not work and does not intend to work in UK, as this removes the need to provide any job related/ finance documents by the applicant and also state the applicant is supported by spouse or other, as the whole financial requirement assumes the sponsor will be entirely supporting the applicant._

*Step 4 - Complete VAF4A Appendix 2 - December 2013 version and SU07 Sponsorship undertaking form.*

_This is the financial requirement. Be as accurate and succinct as possible when completing this form. No need to go overboard with details just the basics. It is better to rely on one method of satisfying the requirement as this reduces the documentation burden. In short you need to earn £18600 per year before tax (if you have no kids)

In my opinion the if you are using cash savings to satisfy the financial requirement , you will have to provide heaps of documentation to evidence the history of how you accumulated the cash. In my case I had both earnings and cash savings which independently met the financial requirement. I chose, however to use my earning from employment only to meet the requirement and excluded the cash savings section of the form. In short you need £62500 of savings held for more than 6 months to meet the requirement._

_SU07 form is just a declaration that you will support your spouse financially but is very important you include it._

*Step 5 - Collect documents as per below as some take long time to obtain.*

All letters signed and dated in blue ball point pen original. Payslips and Bank statements have to be within 28 days of online application. Other documents no older than 6 months, you will have to play around with dates based on when you physically submit the application to VFS - See Step 6

_Applicants Current Passport
Applicant Old Passport
Applicant Covering Letter- How you met where you got married etc.
Sponsor Covering Letter- How you met where you got married + You will support applicant
Completed VAF4A Application form- Print from website
Competed VAF4A Appendix 2 Form
SU07 Sponsor Declaration Form
Passport Photos of Applicant

*Sponsor Details*
Notarised Passport Colour copy
Notarised Birth Certificate copy
Notarised Driving license Colour copy
Passport photos Sponsor

*Relationship *
Marriage Certificate Original
Wedding Invites for ceremony 
Wedding Pictures- 5 photos
Register office Picture
Flight Tickets/ Immigration stamps detailing visits by Sponsor to India
Engagement photos – 5 photos
Honeymoon photos and flight tickets and immigration stamps – 5 photos
Other photos- 5 photos
Whatsapp conversation History screenshots- Period of 6 months one screenshot per month clearly showing date on conversation. Show both phone numbers
Itemised phone call bills between Applicant and Spouse- Highlight the calls

*English Language Requirement*
UKVI Life skills A1 pass certificate and reference number.
*
Financial Requirement*
Employment confirmation letter (Gross (letter has to say Gross) Annual Salary/ Start Date/ Permanent/ Temp contract/ Job Title. Address the letter to Entry Clearance Officer UKVI and signed and dated by relevant person original signature.
Payslips Original- Include one payslip after date of online submission for 7 month period
P60 for financial year Original 
Original/ Bank Certified - Bank statements of current and savings account- Include one bank statement after date of online submission- Highlight all salary in payments 7 months of statements

*Accommodation*
Letter from parents of sponsor permitting residence at family home.
Land Register Deeds evidencing ownership of property by sponsors parents
Council Tax bill for 2 years
Mortgage statement
assessment of accommodation- Done by any estate agent/ Housing Agent with pictures and states who lives there, who owns the property, the no of bedroom and has to state 

Is free from Category 1 and 2 Hazards under the Housing Act 2004, 
Is in a good state of repair,
Is not statutorily overcrowded under the Housing Act 1985, Part X and has sufficient space to accommodate both the current occupiers and the applicant.
Is free from conditions that may present a public health nuisance.

Floor plan of property- if available_

[*Step 6 - Select an Appointment date on the application form website with VFS Centre and Specify BRP centre *- 

_Note the nearest VFS centre is based on what address of the applicant you put in the form, i.e. if the applicants proof of address documents are all in New Delhi, but they work in Chennai, it will only provide the option of going to the New Delhi VFS centre, you cannot select any VFS centre on the website form.

You will have to select the post office in the UK where you need to collect you Biometric Residence Permit_

*Step 7 - Pay the application fee and complete application -The visa fee is £1195 and IHS is additional £600 on the application website. *

_Total cost is £1795, BUT paying with a UK card this will be around £1900 as they take payment in rupees so you are charged conversion and commission charges by your UK card provider.

They will then send an email to you with the centre and appointment details as well has payment reference. Better to print these off and take to the appointment._


*Step 8 - Submit documents and provide fingerprints etc. at the VFS Centre (Biometrics)-* 

_List of documents is as per above , add cover sheet for each of the documents and put them in a ordered paper file when submitting, with a table of contents._


*Step 9 - After the applicants has submitted documents you will receive SMS saying Documents forwarded to UKVI on the same day.*

*Step 10 - You will get an email on the 15th working day after you physically submitted your application to VFS, stating a decision has been made. *

_You can also track the progress of the application using the email form at- ukvi-international.faq They however just have generic responses and not entirely accurate._

*Step 11- You will get a secondary email stating your Passport and supporting documents will be ready for collection from the VFS centre/ or courier details to you chosen address. *

_You will only then find out whether you have received the visa or not after you open you passport/ read the letter. Note the visa is only for 30 days, you have to enter the UK in 30 days since the visa was granted._

*Step 12 - Once you have entered the UK collect your Biometric Residence permit at the post office you specified in the application form within 10 days of landing.*

*Step 13- INTIAL 2.5 YEAR VISA PROCESS COMPLETE*


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for this post...


----------



## Roanton (Mar 17, 2013)

Very informative for all applying. Thank you for helping others.


----------



## curiosity (Aug 25, 2014)

Well written BDizzle! Thanks


----------



## curiosity (Aug 25, 2014)

BDizzle said:


> _Note the nearest VFS centre is based on what address of the applicant you put in the form, i.e. if the applicants proof of address documents are all in New Delhi, but they work in Chennai, it will only provide the option of going to the New Delhi VFS centre, you cannot select any VFS centre on the website form.
> 
> 
> List of documents is as per above , add cover sheet for each of the documents and put them in a ordered paper file when submitting, with a table of contents.
> ...


_


Hi BDizzle, 

Just had a couple questions for you. 

Q 1. Which address is considered as the applicants address? Section 3.1 says Full residential address and Section 3.6 says Contact details if different from those given in question 3.1.

I have a residential address in Bangalore, but work in the North of India, so I'm hoping to put my application in at N. Delhi.

Q 2. You mentioned that one should add cover sheet for "each" of the documents. What do you mean by this? 

Thanks!_


----------



## mansi.p (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you so much for your post, it is really helpful, I and my husband are in the middle of the application process as well.

Can I ask a quick question, the timeline that you have mentioned, did you apply for priority visa or standard visa?


----------



## BDizzle (May 14, 2016)

It will always use your residential address to determine VFS centre.

Your contact can be something else, ie working new delhi but all residential proof from Bangalore.

So in your case you will have to submit documents in Bangalore.


----------



## BDizzle (May 14, 2016)

I did the standard visa application


----------



## BDizzle (May 14, 2016)

Cover sheet is just a piece of paper saying what the documents are ie council tax bill for 2015 16 year


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

you can select the vac centre on the UKVI booking screen which you like and it doesn't have to be nearer the accommodation place. I've submitted my application with Pune address as I work here but would attend vac in New Delhi as I would do a settlement priority given that it's peak processing time here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanidr (Nov 30, 2015)

Just adding to the discussion above - here's the online payment process if you are applying for priority settlement. Submit Application ----> BRP collection location---> Book Appointment ---> Choose Priority ---> Select date and time--->Pay IHS---> Pay Visa fees----> go to user pay services --->https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/ShoppingCart/Pages/Authorization.aspx ----> login and choose your options. 

If you don't want to pay priority online, I was informed by the VFS call centre that you can make it at the vfs appointment location. I did not want to chance it and therefore paid online.

I am submitting my application in a couple of days, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes you can avail priority processing service at VAC as it basically means putting the documents up in a colour coded folder so for New Delhi it was a coffee colour that they put my document in for settlement priority and I had to pay 40500 INR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.aa (Sep 26, 2016)

*Huge help thank you so much!*

Thank you soo much for posting this, it has helped me alot as I am going through this process and nearly completed making my evidence bundle. 

I wanted to ask, does the online application have to made in UK or can my husband do it? Since the fee for paying with UK card is much more, it would make sense for him to apply(if possible)

many thanks


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

It's online so it can be made from anywhere. You can pay using any card and I paid in INR using my card there else they go for fx fee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad84 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,

I am applying for my spouse from chennai under settlement category next week. Got married to India citizen on 27 nov.

But I would be applying under settlement priority visa

Do you know timeline for the same?

Also what should be expected date of travel ? I have mentioned 10th JAN as am applying under priority. I need my spouse to travel with me.
natu
Can you clarify on notarised passport copy. ? I have travelled to india already and havent obtained notary signatutre. I assumed just self attested copy of British passport would suffice

Thanks
Maddy


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

There is no timeline for priority settlement unlike other non settlement categories as it just put ahead of the non priority application and if your application is really straightforward then you can expect the visa before your intended travel date. You don't need notarised copy of sponsors passport but any scan and print will do as home office will have records in their database to verify sponsor's status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

